# Photoshelter



## kajiki (Oct 2, 2009)

Essentially I am just looking for a quick & dirty site, that can host my pix, with the possibility of expanding as & when clients start taking me seriously.......presently the main function will be as something that can be appended to accreditation requests. I had been looking at Photoshelter but was wondering if anyone had thoughts on this issue (or non-issue) inasmuchas it's under Photoshelter's domain and 'sublet' if you like to me. 

Sorry, I am an old film guy that is struggling to get up to speed with digital so some of my terms may seem a little curious.


----------

